# Rookie trying to be Pro in a day. Boston Butt for 80 people with Masterbuilt 140s.



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

Just kidding but not really. I will practice from now until my event that's in July but I like to figure out the big picture first then work backwards.

The 140s claims it can do 8 pork butts at once. My guess is that probably is not true and is the inflated advertisement number.

1) How many Sam's Clubs Pork Boston Butts do I need for 80 people?
2) How long would it take to cook all of them at once? 
3) Would it be better to split them up and smoke them in two separate days?
4) How many wood chips do I need for this amount of meat?

Thanks. Like I said I will be doing a lot of practice before this event but I like to scare the crap out of myself first and work backwards.

Thanks!
Mike


----------



## schlotz (May 27, 2019)

Butts will shrink, I would estimate 30%. With roughly .50 to .67 lbs per person 7 possibly 8 9lb butts seems about right. Don't think I'd be thrilled feeding chips all day long.  Maybe use an AMTS instead. There are other things to be concerned with, like making sure what you provide is safe food.  Feeding 80 people is not an easy task, add to that equation a rookie trying to be a pro.... Good Luck!


----------



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

What is AMTS?

This is a family and friends backyard event. My end goal might be serve burgers and hotdogs. But that is what I am trying guage here. I might smoke enough for 40 people instead of 80 and other people will have to eat other options. Like I said I am going extreme on my plan and can back scale from there.

I used to be a line cook, deep fry chickens, kill process my own deer. I make homemade deer jerky with a dehydrator. I have a lot of experience in the food game this is just day one for me when it comes to smoking. I would never serve unsafe food. I've done research and know that temperature is key. Appreciate all the feedback!

I will do one single pork butt next weekend honing my skills in over the next month-and-a-half before my event. 

2) How long would it take to cook all of them at once (8 butts)? The Masterbuilt says it can handle 8, not true right?
3) Would it be better to split them up and smoke them in two separate days and if so how much time to do 3-4 at a time? Does the time per pound I read change when you have a lot?

Like would 70lbs of pork butt take 70hrs? Know what I mean?


----------



## hardcookin (May 27, 2019)

If you figure 6 oz per person
80x6oz =480 divided by 16 which equals a pound. 30lb finished product.
9lb butt usually yield 6lb so you would need 5 butts for finish product.
You can add to that if you want.I figured that you would also be serving sides.


----------



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

hardcookin said:


> If you figure 6 oz per person
> 80x6oz =480 divided by 16 which equals a pound. 30lb finished product.
> 9lb butt usually yield 6lb so you would need 5 butts for finish product.
> You can add to that if you want.I figured that you would also be serving sides.


Yes, many sides and other options.


----------



## schlotz (May 27, 2019)

The A-MAZE-N tray smoker.


----------



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

schlotz said:


> The A-MAZE-N tray smoker.


Oh... Advertisement


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2019)

That A-MAZE-N tray will save you a bunch of time and effort and make your smoke go much smoother. It will put out smoke for hours and you won't keep having to open the door to add chips. Every time you open the smoker door you loose heat.
Personally I would smoke the butts ahead of time and just reheat the day of event, this will allow you to enjoy yourself a bit more and you know the food will be ready when you want to serve it. Pulled pork reheats great in fact anytime I smoke butts I do extra to put in the freezer for easy meals later.
You could use the smoker to reheat or maybe do some easy appetizers that are fairly quick. Maybe ABT's, or Moink Balls, or something along those lines.


----------



## schlotz (May 27, 2019)

Living_Legend said:


> Oh... Advertisement


You asked what the AMTS was.  Actually I misspelled it, should be AMNPS.  ergo the link....
I used this very successfully when I had the MES.


----------



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

schlotz said:


> You asked what the AMTS was.  Actually I misspelled it, should be AMNPS.  ergo the link....
> I used this very successfully when I had the MES.


Thanks. Googled AMTS and was coming up empty. Normally I would do ask a question I can find myself. Thanks. Lol.


----------



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

Thanks guys. Ordered the A-MAZE-N. But still wondering timing and how much my Masterbuilt 140s can handle and cooking time. Can I do 6 butts at once and how long would I need to cook 54lbs of meet or should I do 3 butts one day and 3 butts another and how much time would 2 sets of 27lbs take in general? I would follow the temperature rules but I want to get an idea.


----------



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

Is there a reason to choice A-MAZE-N over Masterbuilt Slow Smoker Kit?


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2019)

Not sure about the Masterbuilt Slow Smoker kit but we know for a fact the A-MAZE-N works and works well.

When figuring amount of time for your smoke it's not 54 lbs it's the largest butt your smoking. No two will finish at the same time but usually the largest one takes the longest time.


----------



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Not sure about the Masterbuilt Slow Smoker kit but we know for a fact the A-MAZE-N works and works well.
> 
> When figuring amount of time for your smoke it's not 54 lbs it's the largest butt your smoking. No two will finish at the same time but usually the largest one takes the longest time.


Thanks so are these things purchased because there is a lack of smoke in electric smoker or for convenience of not needing to load ships every 30 minutes?


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2019)

Actually some of both. When smoking the more you open the door the longer the smoke takes. Getting chips to make decent smoke can be a challenge and they don't last all that long usually


----------



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> Actually some of both. When smoking the more you open the door the longer the smoke takes. Getting chips to make decent smoke can be a challenge and they don't last all that long usually


Thanks for the feedback. With this unit I don't believe I will have to open the door. Side wood chip loader. But all info is good info. Are pellets just basically better than wood chips?


----------



## Jonok (May 27, 2019)

Assuming you're doing things with an MES40 of some variety, 3 butts is well within the capabilities of the machine, even without any upgrades, and 2 smokes will get you where you're going.  Reheating has been done to death on this board.


I suspect that you not only have the tools, but that you likely also possess the talent!


----------



## pineywoods (May 27, 2019)

We have a lot of members with MES's and I don't know of any of them that were happy with the chip loader. At least none that I know of


----------



## wbf610 (May 27, 2019)

I did two separate cooks of butts this weekend.  Did them both hot and fast, after 2-3 hours at low temp for smoke.  Both were just as good as low and slow, if not better.  Both took under 7 hours.


----------



## schlotz (May 27, 2019)

A tray full of pellets can supply enough smoke for 10 hours, maybe a bit more.  These trays are the number one improvement many MES owners have adopted.


----------



## Living_Legend (May 27, 2019)

Thanks for all the info guys. This gave me a little taste to get started. More educated questions will come later when I start actually smoking.


----------



## zwiller (May 28, 2019)

Here's a great opportunity to actually become a pro.  Smoke 1 butt per week, pull, vac seal, and freeze.  Experiment and try different things.  Keep notes.


----------



## Jonok (May 28, 2019)

I would go broke buying bigger clothes if I did that and ate all my results.


----------

